
Gogland – New Go IDE from JetBrains - AhtiK
https://www.jetbrains.com/go/features/
======
AhtiK
It will be also available for IDEA Ultimate users and is apparently a ~6 month
old fork from go-lang-IDEA-plugin having quite a few new features [1]

[1]
[https://www.jetbrains.com/help/go/1.0/faq.html](https://www.jetbrains.com/help/go/1.0/faq.html)

